# 457 Visa Secondary Applicant Arrival After Primary Applicant?



## CWJB (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a secondary applicant on my partners 457 visa. Can I arrive in Australia a month later than him with the kids after packing up the house? Many Thanks.


----------

